# anyone running a ridgid tri stack compressor?



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

I am in need of another compressor guys. So i am look at the ridgid tri stack. I like the concept allot read some reviews and looks good. But just wondering if any one the CT are running them and what you thought.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Mind you, I don't do production framing or roofing anymore, generally just remodeling... but overall, not bad - my only issue is it occasionally doesn't like to release the hose & with the location of some the connectors I am a little leary of possibly damaging them


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't get the use of separating the two components...I would prefer leaving the whole thing as far away as possible and just add hose...:thumbsup:...seems to me the added features are just something else that will need maintenance and repair. :blink:


----------



## mill0030 (Nov 6, 2007)

I had one for two weeks. We were only running two finish nailers off of it and smoked the motor. Took it back and got an Emglo instead.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the concept is great but just by looking at it, theres way too much going on which leans towards way more to go wrong with.. just like vehicles.. the more options and accessories.. more stuff to fix


----------



## pistolshooter20 (Apr 8, 2009)

The first one I had would not stay locked. Came apart and broke the hose that connects the two. Exchanged it, then on the next jobthe motor relay kept tripping. I asked the guy I take my Rigid tools to for warranty and he said they will not work on 15 amp circuits if other items areon also. Back at my shop it seems to work fine.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have one, and the only complaint so far is the weight of it. Performance wise it has been great.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tri stacks are so old. I'm into the quadstacks and looking into the pentastack upgrade. But I know that will be so antiquated, I'm already saving my money for the oxtastack. I don't know how anyone can work without the decastack.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Jdub2083 said:


> I have one, and the only complaint so far is the weight of it. Performance wise it has been great.


Mine works Great:thumbsup:,,,I use it for a boat anchor:blink:


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am still waiting for my PC pancake to die... I leave it outside in the rain. Nobody seems to think this would be easy to steal. :sad:


I looked at the tri stacks and seriously thought about sabatoging the pancake. 

I am not so hot on the idea now :no: (too heavy)... maybe one of the hitachi pancakes would do fine. 

Mainly I just would like to have a lightweight compressor with decent CFM, not to much to ask for :jester:.


----------



## Camling (Sep 30, 2010)

*I like my tri.*

I have had mine for a while. Given it is heavy, I still like it. Its great for framing jobs where we r running 2 guns. My only concern is that im gonna kill the motor doing the minimal amount of roofing i do. It does draw a ton of power but i plan to wire my trailer for that reason and it can stay there without needing to be lugged around.:thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Repairman615 said:


> I am still waiting for my PC pancake to die... I leave it outside in the rain. Nobody seems to think this would be easy to steal. :sad:


I've got a bostitch like that. That's the only tool I leave on jobs at the end of each day, but it's still there the next day. As soon as someone steals that, I'll bring my bigger double stack to the job.....




> Mainly I just would like to have a lightweight compressor with decent CFM, not to much to ask fo.


Two pancakes with a manifold.


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

CO762

I thought about linking two togather... sound like a good idea.

It seemed like unless the pressure switches were exactly the same, one would kick on first. But I suppose if a man is running several framers / roofers and the demand is high, both would kick in.


Maybe we should open the drain plug and let 'em run untill they quit. :laughing:

Or start a trend on YouTube of blowing them up somehow...:whistling


----------



## buildtolast (Feb 3, 2012)

On the website, Rigid says it comes apart for this:

http://cache.vendaria.com/vpop/VpopV6.html?ct=33&ctname=ui&fw=740&fh=550&logo=479&fv=11&ap=vnd_tti_group_ridgid_tri_stack_5_gallon_air_compressor&purl=MAIN_home_depot_sst563_v7&iid=AddpfzJuvllqqqKlmLuJfwmvluKKJI&bg=D6D7A5&nm=BZOpener&curl=&err=0&title=Demo&tp=

Anyone tried the different set ups and found them helpful for anything?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Repairman615 said:


> It seemed like unless the pressure switches were exactly the same, one would kick on first. But I suppose if a man is running several framers / roofers and the demand is high, both would kick in.


I think that's the key that if the demand were high enough where one pancake couldn't keep up, the other would kick in and that's the idea. 
I guess if there's that much difference in them operating one could adjust the output pressure. I've never done this but have used manifolds with 375 and above cfm compressors, so I would think the pancakes would work in reverse. :laughing:

Got a rigid double stack and it only cost about 3 bills. If that lasts a few years, that'd be OK. The pancake I had, I only expected to last about a year as anything that inexpensive I view as disposable. I think we contractors have a tendency to not want to spend a lot of money, yet have the item last a very long time working very hard.

I don't see why the manifold/pancakes wouldn't work though. The only problem I see is getting a large enough manifold to make it worth it. Now you're hauling three things around for the larger jobs. I'd just do it to post in on youtube, then keep amping it up until something goes wrong, or at least a fitting blows....


----------

